# What's the mystery RVL-008?



## jumpman17 (Jul 15, 2008)

RVL-001 Wii Console
RVL-002 AC Adapter
RVL-003 Remote Controller
RVL-004 Nunchuk
RVL-005 Classic Controller
RVL-006 Game Disc
RVL-007 Game Case
RVL-008 
RVL-009 AV Cable
RVL-010 S-Video Cable
RVL-011 Component Cable
RVL-012 D-Terminal Cable
RVL-013 RGB SCART Cable
RVL-014 Sensor Bar
RVL-015 LAN Adapter
RVL-016 Sensor Bar Stand
RVL-017 Wii Console Stand
RVL-018 Wii Remote Wrist Strap
RVL-019 Wii Stand Plate
RVL-020 SD Memory Card 512MB
RVL-021 Wii Balance Board
RVL-022 Wii Remote Jacket
RVL-023 Wii Zapper
RVL-024 Wii Wheel
RVL-025 Wii Balance Board Foot Extensions
RVL-026 Wii MotionPlus

But what is RVL-008? Something never released perhaps?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 15, 2008)

no one seems to know

http://forums.e-mpire.com/archive/index.php/t-67378.html


----------



## go185 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just thought of this, but maybe the box that the will comes in?  I cant check, I dont have my Wii box with me right now.


----------



## science (Jul 15, 2008)

RVL-008 - WiiKey


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 15, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> Just thought of this, but maybe the box that the will comes in?  I cant check, I dont have my Wii box with me right now.



My Wii box says RVL-S-WC-USZ


----------



## Beware (Jul 18, 2008)

Motion Plus is t3h mysterious 008!  OMFGBBQWTFTITS!!111!!1!!shift 1!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 18, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> Motion Plus is t3h mysterious 008!  OMFGBBQWTFTITS!!111!!1!!shift 1!



FAIL
its 26


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2008)

The unreleased classic controller/wiimote combiner?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 18, 2008)

The Nintendo Wii dildo attachment for all your moaning needs.
*
Reason for Edit:*Sexual Seduction.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> RVL-025 Wii Balance Board Foot Extensions


Whut the hell be that?

Oh, and perhaps a Japan only peripheral or something? Maybe the new silver GameCube controllers?(though admittedly that wouldn't make much sense).


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 18, 2008)

WiiSpeak?


----------



## CPhantom (Jul 18, 2008)

It's the Wii Beer Tap


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 18, 2008)

Directly from Nintendo (1-800 parts order line)

RVL-008

DOES NOT EXIST

*placed on hold (awesome Zelda TP opening sequence music) *

Lines were busy in a separate department, no info

---------------

Long story;

Called the 1800 parts order line to ask, guy was super cool, I asked him about the RVL-008, explained that fans were creating a database outside Nintendo for all the parts.  I asked him what RVL-008 was, because no one could find it on anything.  He looked in his database, and couldn't find it, so he asked to place me on hold to contact a different department to see if they could find anything in a different database.  After about 15 seconds, he came back on, and told me that all the lines were busy, so he couldn't get through.  He then told me that it was either a part that was designed, then left out of the final product, or just something that wasn't released yet.

Seeing how its 008, and they are up to 026 now, I'm banking on it was a product they had in the Revolution days, but decided to leave out, or wasn't needed.

So, there's your answer, there is no RVL-008


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 18, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's something in the mentioned in the manual for Wii Fit and gives that part number but has not been released.


----------



## Blaixx (Jul 31, 2008)

RVL-008 could be the Classic controller shell (never relised), Wii Speak, Wii Cue, Or MotionPlus extended jacket?


----------



## WildWon (Jul 31, 2008)

Using the rest of what comes after it... an unreleased Coax cable? It fits the pattern.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 31, 2008)

Oooh, I got it! It's the cable that was going to be used to connect the Wii up to a computer monitor. This makes perfect sense (taking into account what WildWon said).

http://uk.cube.ign.com/articles/522/522136p1.html

cookie get

EDIT: DAMNIT, that's the bloody D-Terminal cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe it was a DVD remote instead?

EDIT: Fun fact, type in RVL-008 in google, and prepare to be amazed.


----------

